# Disappearing Threads



## classic33 (22 Nov 2013)

Threads started & posts can no longer be found.
Message count has also dropped, overnight by over 300.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2013)

I removed the thread from the Games sub-forum; it was not a game thread.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

